# To Tivo or Not to Tivo???



## Gatormanpaul (Aug 6, 2003)

I'm debating whether to go for a Tivo on a new sub deal or opt for a deal including 3 upgraded samsung receivers for free... I'm going to need 6 receivers altogether! I have access to several other older receivers to activate from family...at 20 bucks a piece for new cards. 

Everyone has such great things to say about Tivo. Maybe a PVR would be wiser.... I've had a tv tuner on my PC forever and have yet to record any tv that way... Certainly not as easy as Tivo must be.

Tivos seem to be evolving and there is always a better unit around the corner...just like everything else. I have access to several other units to activate from family...at 20 bucks a piece for new cards.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

Get it now as a new sub. Heck, I'd get two! You will never regret having a PVR, and once you do, you'll hate watching tv without it!


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

If you get Tivo, you will never understand how you lived without it.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

PVRs save marriages... the Wife say "Honey, we need to discuss...". If you are watching a recorded program, you just stop it. If a live show, just press Pause, talk about "Your Feelings" go back to TV (nothing on TV missed, wife thinks you were actually listening to her, a win/win) . Marriage saved!!!


----------



## beegfoot (Jan 15, 2003)

After I got my TiVo, my wife watched it for a while then demanded I buy another for her! 

The convenience of pausing, rewinding, fast forwarding through commercials, setting your recording options to watch TV shows when you want, not when the programmers say make it a sweet machine.

One word of caution: it will make a nut of you in responding to posts asking about TiVo!


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

When the DTiVo was the introductory price of $99, I know people who bought it for every room in the house. The kids rooms didn't get a 2nd cable for the 2nd Tuner but that way 40 hours of My Little Pony and 40 hours of Barney were not taking up space on the parents TiVo. Although the family room's TiVo was a free for all


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

You can never have enough Tivos or Tivo space. What we really need is the Home Media Option. Those of us with multiple Tivos will definitely benefit from it.

The answer is "To Tivo".....definitely "To Tivo"...."to Tivo a lot"


----------



## Doug E (Jul 6, 2002)

I want to get in on the DirecTV Tivo deal. I am currently a non-subscriber but was a couple of years ago B4 I switched to DISH (long strory). I still have my 18" dish installed so I need to know what modifications I must make to install the DirecTV receiver. Does it have two tuners like my 721? If so, will I need a different LNB? And another cable from the dish if it has two tuners? Sorry for all the questions....any help will be appreciated. I want it up and running for NFL Sunday Ticket.


----------



## Big_Dawg (Jul 23, 2003)

Doug E said:


> I want to get in on the DirecTV Tivo deal. I am currently a non-subscriber but was a couple of years ago B4 I switched to DISH (long strory). I still have my 18" dish installed so I need to know what modifications I must make to install the DirecTV receiver. Does it have two tuners like my 721? If so, will I need a different LNB? And another cable from the dish if it has two tuners? Sorry for all the questions....any help will be appreciated. I want it up and running for NFL Sunday Ticket.


OK. Here's the deal:

DirecTiVo units have two tuners. Shop around. Get in on a deal that let's you have one of the puppies with a Triple LNB and free installation for $99.

Why Triple LNB? It'll probably save you a couple of bucks down the road if/when you go HiDef.

Hope this helps. Msg me if you've any questions.

Big_Dawg


----------



## Richssat (Jul 2, 2002)

Yes, if you live with your S/O then get more then one TiVo. I really need a second one since mine is rapidly filling up with episodes of sex in the city, trading spaces and various stuff from lifetime, we and oxygen. They are bumping all my manly tv shows off and causing domestic disharmony. 

Get many, you will never understand how you lived without them.

Rich


----------



## Big_Dawg (Jul 23, 2003)

Richssat said:


> Yes, if you live with your S/O then get more then one TiVo. I really need a second one since mine is rapidly filling up with episodes of sex in the city, trading spaces and various stuff from lifetime, we and oxygen. They are bumping all my manly tv shows off and causing domestic disharmony.
> 
> Get many, you will never understand how you lived without them.
> 
> Rich


(laughing)

At least "Sex in the City" got cancelled - that oughta free up bit of space.

You know, I'm starting to experience that. I keep finding things "All Around with Katie Brown" eps next to my episodes of MI-5.

Check out weaknees.com. They've got a pretty sweet deal on upgrading your units storage capacity. That's the low-cost answer.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 25, 2003)

well, the low cost answer is a DIY cuz Hard Drives are cheap as cheap can be.
the Hindsdale howto if followed step by step is painless and easy to understand.

weaknees is great if alls ya wanna do is INSTALL a pre-loaded drive.
I am hunting cheap 120 gigs right now.
Sadly alls I can find are deals on 160's and 137 is max capacity unless I do some hackery.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

They low cost answer is per Gunnyman. Check out http://www.9thtee.com for the series II bracket and instructions for installing a second drive. They also have a finished option, but it is quite pricey.

Check techbargains.com frequently for HD deals. You're bound to find a good deal soon. Make sure you don't go over 137GB.


----------



## Big_Dawg (Jul 23, 2003)

cnsf said:


> They low cost answer is per Gunnyman. Check out http://www.9thtee.com for the series II bracket and instructions for installing a second drive. They also have a finished option, but it is quite pricey.
> 
> Check techbargains.com frequently for HD deals. You're bound to find a good deal soon. Make sure you don't go over 137GB.


Truly. Gunnyman knows what he's talking about. Ain't that 137GB limitation a B*****?

Here's what I'm looking at:

Replace your drive(s) with 105 Hours* - Single 120gb Drive - 
$179 + FREE SHIPPING

I can pretty much pick up a Western Digital 120GB drive anywhere locally for $120 + sales tax. By the time you're done figuring out shipping costs and the time it took you to do the upgrade and set things up, I figure you just about break even. In my case, I don't have too much spare time, unfortunately, because this looks like a fun upgrade.

I've heard of slowdowns with the multidrive units and for me a single drive with 105 hours is way more than enough.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

I slapped in a 120GB in one Tivo and it did slow down quite a bit. Still worth it though. 
The key is to try and not reprioritize Season passes. Deletions take a little longer and don't use WishLists unless you have to.

Finally, the Tivo Live Guide is faster than the DirecTV grid.

It's a fun upgrade and gets easier each time.

Good luck!


----------

